# Meet Lu Lu



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well, we started our journey to San Franscisco early Wednesday morning to pick up little Lu Lu. My son and his wife kept her at their house until I had time to make the trip. Bless their hearts, they took care of her for almost a month. 

She is 13-years-old, and at 6-pounds, she is a little pistol. A real love bug









So check it out. My son and DIL have three of their own, I took my five, so with Lu Lu, that made nine doggies for the Thankgiving festivities









Here we are. Lu Lu is the only one looking at the camera


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, great picture!!! .... totally doggy heaven!!! Adorable!!!







I think she deserves the name "Lucky Lulu" !


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow, what a clan they make! You look like one happy, new mommy!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb, I have dreams like that (oh wait, those are MEN in my dreams, not dogs







). Seriously, that would be so cool to be surrounded like that by little fluffers. Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Deb, I have dreams like that (oh wait, those are MEN in my dreams, not dogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow you are living my dream.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's another of Lu Lu. Her little face is a mess, but we'll have that cleaned up in no time. She is going to be BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, the little sweetheart. She's got a cute face under all that. You'll have her in tip top condition in no time.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Awww Deb, Lulu is a doll! What a great Thanksgiving you must have had!













> Deb, I have dreams like that (oh wait, those are MEN in my dreams, not dogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Linda, you really crack me up!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LuLu is indeed a very lucky puppy. I didn't see a previous thread, but it looks like you are adopting her.
Way to go









Hubby doesn't give you a hard time? I've been told to stop here at two - it's very hard at times - I love dogs.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> LuLu is indeed a very lucky puppy. I didn't see a previous thread, but it looks like you are adopting her.
> Way to go
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, I'm not adopting her. I will be fostering her until she finds her forever home, or until Steve and Peg decide to foster her









She is such a good, loving girl. Unlike Daisy, she is very active and enjoys playing. True to form, Billy and Henry are mean to her, it takes them a few days to leave the newbies alone. So little Lu Lu can't stand them, and no longer wants to play with them. I keep them seperated when I am unable to supervise.

I can't wait for her face to clear up, and her ears grow out. She's a real cutie pie


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... that looks like a LOT of fun!! Wish I was there for Thankgiving too!







To be honest... I think it would be FUN to have 5 Malts in one house!! lol... I would probably go out of my mind because they would ALL want my attention at once... but thats beside the point.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Great picture, Deb! Just out of curiosity...do you have an arm growing out of your head?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Great picture, Deb! Just out of curiosity...do you have an arm growing out of your head?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























That's my DIL's hand. Millie, her Chihuahua, didn't want to be in the pic, so she held her down









It looks like I'm deformed


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

That's what I thought, BUT I just wanted to make sure!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

What a good looking bunch!







I'm so glad Lu Lu is with you now. She looks like a real sweetheart.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*<span style="font-family:Comic">YEAH







for Lulu... yeah for you! God bless you and all the work you do to save lives.

enJOY!
Melanie
</span>*


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Wow, she is adorable! I always knew you must have an extra hand to keep up! I think I remember you "fostering" Daisy..........hmmmm......


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Great picture, Deb! Just out of curiosity...do you have an arm growing out of your head?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that's funny, I hadn't noticed the hand before..


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

You are very special!!!!! Lulu is one lucky girl!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

You are so special I wish I new you. I love all your fluffs, wish I lived close I'd be over all the time to see and hold Billy and all the others.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> You are so special I wish I new you. I love all your fluffs, wish I lived close I'd be over all the time to see and hold Billy and all the others.[/B]


Awww, you do know me, and I know you









Billy wishes you could hold him. He may not have eyes, but he "nose" good people









I finally have a new digital, with audio. I'm going to make a little movie of Billy in action. You are so going to laugh. There's nothing funnier than seeing Billy, with the others, barking at someone out the front door. Only he is facing the wrong way. It's hilarious. Yep, we sure love all the fluffies


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww Lu Lu is lucky to have such a good foster mom.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=293763
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

barking at someone out the front door. Only he is facing the wrong way. 

We need a smiley icon for peeing in your pants funny. (Can I say that? Or just roflmao!)


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Oh, what a great picture!! And I was also wondering about the arm...LOL...geesh, I a sure am happy that, that was solved...I thought I was seeing things!! I was like, oh no better get back to the eye dr. and get me new reading glasses!!*

*Marie & the boys*


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=293505
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Man... a guy has to be careful and read ***ALL*** the threads around here just to protect themselves...


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

A picture to cherish forever !


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Great picture, Deb! Just out of curiosity...do you have an arm growing out of your head?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















I didn't notice that at first and had to go back and look.









That is an adorable picture. You look like the "Queen of Maltese."


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Great Pic







looking forward to the vid


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=293511
> 
> 
> 
> ...































Let me know the next time you're in Orange County


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Great picture, Deb! Just out of curiosity...do you have an arm growing out of your head?
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























I was thinking the very same thing, I am sure glad you cleared that up Deb, I was worried there for a minute









Those are great pics and talk about doggy heaven, I think you are there in the first picture









Lu Lu looks adorable in spite of her obvious neglect, I think she will become her beautiful little self in not time at all under your care Deb


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

OMG, I can't even imagine!







I had a hard enough time watching out for Abbey with all the Thanksgiving guests - let alone 9 dogs!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=293965
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Man... a guy has to be careful and read ***ALL*** the threads around here just to protect themselves...








[/B][/QUOTE]




























Let me know the next time you're in Orange County







[/B][/QUOTE] 



I'm almost certain we will be in Fullerton over Christmas. Exact dates are unknown...



We **AREN'T** taking any dogs ... or I will be the one sleeping on the floor...


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, my gosh! How did they all get along together? Was there loads of barking, or were they good? I can't imagine having that many dogs in one house. Good for you guys!


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Bless your heart, Little LuLu, you're going to have a wonderful life I'm sure.

And I love the photo but truly spit my orange juice out when I saw the disembodied hand coming up behind you


----------

